# Rachel shoot



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

So my friend Rachel came over from Wales today so we could get some photos done, she needed to get some promotion type photos for a clothing company done just a couple of T's, finally used the shoot through umbrella with the flash gun off camera


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Fantastic photo, really hot girl.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very good.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Cracking shot fella & top marks on the choice of subject


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice shot and top choice on model - she's a fox


----------



## QuattroA3 (Jul 5, 2008)

Great photo :thumb: hot girl


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers guys glad you like it got a few more to go through


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I think she has the kat von d look


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

wedgie said:


> I think she has the kat von d look


Yes I thought that, very nice


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think the photos are very well taken, but she looks a bit uncomfortable/awkward


----------



## MATT ST (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice photos there mate :thumb:


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

She has stunning eyes


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice, and ill echo others, she is hot :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

like the first one, 2nd one needs subtle strobe from the right as her hair's just gone black black  nice though matey

if this helps, model poses >> http://www.vci.net/~mmorgan/pg2.pdf

worth getting printed double sided and them laminated, just look professional when showing a client what you want from them 

also more glamour poses >> http://www.dphotojournal.com/model-pose.exe yeh it's an exe but opens in flash player, another good guide

drew


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wedgie said:


> I think she has the kat von d look


In the 1st one yes...:argie::argie:

The 2nd one is more like Amy Winehouse i'm afraid....IMO

Nice pictures, but not a fan of the 2nd....

:thumb:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers for all the feed back guys


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

hello mate.. never realised you were round these ere parts! :wave:

good stuff as normal... wouldn't expect anything less from you! :thumb:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

last one


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

She looks bored in that photo, and a little bit angry.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

thumbs up


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

quality :thumb:


----------

